# Probleme connexion Time Capsule



## Forza Alfa (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous je viens d'acheter une Time capsule et je rencontre de gros soucis avec pour la configurer! 

Premier soucis, j'arrive à la voire via AirPort sur Mac et iPad mais par moment  et sans prévenir ça se déconnecte, ci possible d'accéder au dossiers dessus, obligé de la débrancher et reconnecter et ça remarche pour10 minutes et idem!


Ça vient de quoi???


Deuxième soucis, je cherche à la connecter à internet sur la live box via le wifi (sans câble donc) ça marche sauf que j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi la capsule ne peut accéder au net , de vérifier le mdp etc, le mot de passé est bon!


Je ne comprends pas du tout , je suis assez déçu car pas facile à comprendre, 


Pouvez vous m'aider? 




Merci d'avance 


Forza Alfa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------

Bon j'ai réinitialisé le Time capsule et .... Tout marche comme quoi ça devait pas être bien méchant!


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai lu dans le manuel de la time capsule que il était possible de faire clignoter le voyant de cette dernière (vert clignotant) lorsque elle était en activité. Selon le manuel c'est dans le menu borne d'accés dans AirPort, or je n'ai pas cette option dans le menu! Pourquoi?


Avez vous la solution pour activer cette option?


D'avance merci


----------



## Forza Alfa (2 Mars 2013)

Je relance mon propre sujet car je viens d'acquérir la nouvelle livebox play, je dois donc reconnecter la time capsule! Mais, j'ouvre l'utilitaire air port et.... la time capsule n'apparait pas, j'ai juste internet qui apparait! La TC clignote orange!

Comment puis je faire?


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 si j'ai bien compris, la Time capsule était configurée pour être connectée en wifi à la précédente Livebox.

Comme la Livebox a été changée, la TC n'est plus connectée à rien (ce n'est pas le même réseau).

Pour pouvoir la voir dans l'Utilitaire Airport et la configurer, il faut la raccorder par câble Ethernet à la Livebox ou à l'ordi.

Et autant que possible, préférer une connexion par Ethernet permanente entre la LB et la TC.


----------



## Forza Alfa (2 Mars 2013)

pas d'autre solution que de la connecter en filaire? Car ça avait bien été possible avec l'ancienne, pourquoi pas avec celle là? Impossible de la relier à la livebox en filaire car elles sont à une 10zaine de métres l'une de l'autre. De la connecter en filaire me permettrai t'il de par la suite la reconnecter en sans fil?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

 tu as mal lu mon message.

La TC était connectée à une Livebox, par wifi.
Ca veut dire que les informations relatives à ce réseau wifi (nom du réseau, clé de sécurité) avaient été saisis dans l'Utilitaire Airport.

La livebox a été changée, donc ce n'est plus le même nom de réseau, et plus la même clé de sécurité (sauf si tu as donné au réseau de la nouvelle Livebox exactement le même nom et même clé de sécurité que l'ancienne).

La TC n'est donc actuellement connectée à RIEN.
Alors Utilitaire Airport ne peut pas la voir...

Il faut donc la connecter en Ethernet, le temps de la configurer : saisir le nom du nouveau réseau, et la nouvelle clé de sécurité.

Ceci fait, elle pourra se connecter à la LB par wifi.


----------



## Forza Alfa (2 Mars 2013)

d'accord! J'ai saisi! Je vais essayer de m'occuper de ça demain ou aprés demain, j'écrirai sur se sujet si je rencontre des soucis!


Merci!


----------

